# Juno at 9 months and jumping up at strangers



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

Juno is now 9 months and she has a lot from her early months.
The problem we are having now is that she is more interested in people than other dogs, she does this by jumping up really high around people, most people were we walk her just push her down and turn there back as they have been through the same, then you get the odd idiot that encourages it even after me and my girlfriend tell them to push her down and they say they don't mind, BUT WE DO !!!!!

Yesterday my girlfriend took Juno on her usual walk and Juno was walking well and then she spotted two people and went and jumped up at them and they started screaming and waving there arms in the air, this got Juno thinking it was a game, then they through there food and drink on the floor and said to my girlfriend in broken English, "vicious dog" and then my girlfriend put her on the lead, she isn't vicious just very excited all the time, we are hoping this calms down when she has her first season.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

This can be a tough one. 

I just posted on another person's thread that if you can use a long line do so to train the jumping up.

Another option is a rote collar that sprays water. These can work but often the dog will start to ignore it. The leave it command over and over again while on a long line is the best way forward as this will train them to stop rather than redirecting.


----------



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, our Vizsla is 8 months and he also likes to jump on people, however now that he is getting older he only tends to do it when he is really excited or when he meets someone who allowed or encouraged him to jump on them when he was younger. We have found that actually pushing him off can act to reinforce his behaviour as he is getting physical contact. We tend to stand still when he jumps, turn our backs or cross our arms, look over his head, no contact of any kind verbal or physical. As soon as he is all feet on the floor he gets attention. I understand that this is difficult around other people because their reactions can't be so easily controlled. Perhaps for now it would be easier to put your dog on the lead when you see someone approaching, until this stage passes. in the meantime you could continue with the training yourself and with friends/family who visit and whom you can ask to be consistent with their reaction when Juno jumps up. Hope this helps


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Hi, 
my Sam is two years old and loves to jump up and down and over things. Loves to lick baby's faces and loves to pull on leash. Loves to smell people's breath (that's why he's lunging). 
Loves to chew and mouth things. 

Did I leave anything out?

Oh, Sam is also a hopeless romantic 


All normal  and your pup is normal, also 

Everything can be put on command (softly).
If you think about it, every action has an opposite action that may cancel the offending action... 

For example, when you notice the dog is about to lunge...
Instead of letting the dog become all excited and jump.... Sit or Whoa (or whoop) or redirect with look at me. But, do not punish or yell 


There is one rule in dog training.... Never use NO as a command. NO means nothing. 
Instead, use a command like look, leave it, sit, stay, wait, down, stand, come here, whoa (whoop).. This gives them something useful to do


----------

